# Why I hate CPVC



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My neighbor called because they had a leak. I went to look and found the CPVC had been frozen. I found the split and fixed it. Then there was another, then another. I hate CPVC specially after its been frozen, sort of like playing Whack The Weasel. Told her I was not going to chase breaks all day and talked her into a re pipe with pex.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Yep, If there are more than two areas of a home that are split, we won't chase those. Its time to re-pipe!! Anyone run accross the CPVC that is BRITTLE HAS HELL on the hot side? Guess what, we will be repiping those houses in less than 15 years.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Cpvc lasts a long time here never freezes though, but gets brittle due to heat if u move or twist it will break. Pex tubing wat we found that if h.o has mice and poison them they ohew the crap out of the pex


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> Cpvc lasts a long time here never freezes though, but gets brittle due to heat if u move or twist it will break. Pex tubing wat we found that if h.o has mice and poison them they ohew the crap out of the pex


 




A list of chemicals that deteriorate and erode CPVC was posted here in the past, the list was nearly endless.

A contractor here piped out a multistory bldg with CPVC including the risers. Where the CPVC risers passed through the cement slabs, black rubber grommets were used, sort of like the red pipe-tytes in metal studs.

After a short period of time the CPVC starting developing leaks where it contacted the rubber grommets. The asphalt-based grommets were eating tiny holes in the risers...:yes: The contractor in question spent a small fortune repairing the breaks in the new bldg.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Being totally service now...and I suspect free and clear from the liability side of things when it hits...I cant say Im sorry Fla. has this cpvc love affair....I want there to be more work in the future..and I feel no remorse...and I wont feel guilty then either...hey, things happen:laughing:.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's cheap garbage, that's for sure. All of these cheap homeowners and builders using cpvc are just making future repipes for me.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Protech said:


> It's cheap garbage, that's for sure. All of these cheap homeowners and builders using cpvc are just making future repipes for me.


What would you repipe with?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Pex


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's not that copper couldn't be used if installed correctly. It's just not viable in this market.

"Yes maam, we are going to replace your failed copper piping system with a copper piping system. Oh, and never mind the price I gave you that is 2 times what everybody else gave you. Oh and one more thing, we are going to have to cut all of your walls open to where the other guys said they wouldn't have too."

Yeah, I bet I'd sell jobs all day like that .



NYC Plumber said:


> Oh thats much better lol. No copper because of fear of flux pooling up inide the pipe right? Lol
> Why not garden hose? Is there relly a difference?


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Keep digging....


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think Bill should be playing Whack the Weasel. :no:

A "Why I love CPVC" thread would have been quiet.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Give the young Grasshopper a few moments to catch up.


Most certainly. I hope Grandpa can catch up . . . he's slowin' a bit. :laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

May red can fix for me he did a good job on the moen thread


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> This coming from the guy that joined 2 months before the other guy:laughing:


Got to give him credit though, at age 63 he found the power on button :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh well.... Yea 4 grandkids and #5 on the way...

Grandpa is the nicest thing he's called me yet....:laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Was there a bit of a thread merge there or did I miss something altogether?!?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, check Bill wants his thread back... Moved into off topic, kinda got a little crazy in the asylum last night.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Was there a bit of a thread merge there or did I miss something altogether?!?


 Things went a little south last night.

Fortunately, one of the White Hat fellers stepped in and soothed things over.

Somebody must have a blister on his typing finger from all of that shuttling back and forth.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Yeah, check Bill wants his thread back... Moved into off topic, kinda got a little crazy in the asylum last night.


 And you went out of your way to make me look like an instigating idjit.

Thanks for that, btw.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> And you went out of your way to make me look like an instigating idjit.
> 
> Thanks for that, btw.


What you talking about Willis?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> What you talking about Willis?


 I confused you with somebody else.

Sorry.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I confused you with somebody else.
> 
> Sorry.


Lol, I was looking through the thread trying to figure out what you were talking about. 

It's all good Mr. WS


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Lol, I was looking through the thread trying to figure out what you were talking about.
> 
> It's all good Mr. WS


See Wid, you must be THAT old... EVERYONE calls you mister!!!

:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Lol, I was looking through the thread trying to figure out what you were talking about.
> 
> It's all good Mr. WS


 I am truly sorry.

I need to pay better attention.

Again. 

Sorry.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I am truly sorry.
> 
> I need to pay better attention.
> 
> ...


No harm


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

revenge said:


> Cpvc lasts a long time here never freezes though, but gets brittle due to heat if u move or twist it will break. Pex tubing wat we found that if h.o has mice and poison them they ohew the crap out of the pex


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Wat exactly do u want pic ons


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Pex chewed up by mice. Never seen it in person and from my understanding quite rare.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Google mice eating pex and you will see pics by btw I am not trying to be rude but I don't know how to show link


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

No problem. I realize somethings are regional, like PT's problem with flux and their water corroding copper from the inside out. I was hoping you had some pics of Pex eaten away by mice.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Control C to copy, Control V to paste . . . or maybe we can start with grammar and spelling?

Just kidding. :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PlumbCrazy said:


> No problem. I realize somethings are regional, like PT's problem with flux and their water corroding copper from the inside out. I was hoping you had some pics of Pex eaten away by mice.


 I've seen it only once and much like Revenge's scenario, poison was involved.

I've also seen instances where a poisoned rodent tried to gnaw through copper tube.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> No problem. I realize somethings are regional, like PT's problem with flux and their water corroding copper from the inside out. I was hoping you had some pics of Pex eaten away by mice.


It depends on the brand of PEX you use and how well the mice like it.... :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LMAO - That was good!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks red that's the pic I tried up load


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> Thanks red that's the pic I tried up load


Oh you are familiar with my Cheddar Pex picture...
TM is DAT You?
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Oh you are familiar with my Cheddar Pex picture...
> *TM is DAT You?*
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


The speed in which you find pics is impressive. The cheddar labeling is hilarious. Was that a random pic you found or did you take the pic yourself?

I wouldn't bet the farm that the PEX pictured was chewed by a rat though. :no:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> The speed in which you find pics is impressive. The cheddar labeling is hilarious. Was that a random pic you found or did you take the pic yourself?
> 
> I wouldn't bet the farm that the PEX pictured was chewed by a rat though. :no:


That is a picture that was PEX that was chomped on by a rodent... I believe that one was from squirrels but I didn't see them chewing....

I later labeled the tubing flavor when someone mentioned rodents and PEX on another forum as a joke...

I've got a pretty fair pic collection and know where they are...
I used to carry a camera at work but it got pretty beat up pretty fast and when it died I decided not to trash another...

It's not like I have to do advertising... Thats the bosses job...

I have a personal phone with a camera but my company phone doesn't have one... I try keeping things separate...

So that means I'm not using my cell phone to take pictures and get calls in customers homes, the work phone is bothersome enough and somedays I'd like to drop a hammer on it so I can get some work done...:furious::furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh you saw the invisible ink message... :laughing:

It's definitely a sock puppet with an agenda...:whistling2:

Maybe out for Revenge...
One time posting like this...



> "Thanks red that's the pic I tried up load"


And the next time posting like this....



> "How many employs do u hae if I can ask"


It's a good act and we'll see where it goes...
I've seen the illiterate ploy before along with rats chewing PEX, I've got my suspicions and the mods won't spill beans so...

It's the wild wild west out there...:laughing:


----------

